# Rlt 15-special



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Been a while before I could get round to posting this one and a bit of a story behind it; hope you don't mind.

My Boy (eldest, that is) is about to join the Army (just like his dad). I wanted to get him a decent watch as a, I don't know, a send off present? Reminder of home? Something like that anyways up.

I wanted something mil style, a chrono perhaps, but I also wanted to have an engraved message on the case back. So I consulted the only person I was going to trust with this - Roy. After all, we all know Roy's engraving is legendary









After some discussion of various candidates, we decided that the RLT-15 was the best option, but the caseback is pretty deeply moulded/engraved already (if you have one, you will know what I mean) so not much room to engrave a personal message. I agreed with him that I could probably get the caseback milled easily at work, so we agreed to give it a go on a spare '15 caseback that he had. Result!! I had it milled and I thought it looked pretty real. Back to Brid again and Roy engraved it for me and the purchase was complete. Now - to present it.

To cut a long story short, the photos can do the rest. Its not a perfect presentation, but I hope it will be good enough to pass muster, as it were.

I decided to maximise the military theme, with a small ammo style box to put it all in.










Next up, the innards. I hand cut some foam block to hold everything, which was a bit tricky as it's on three levels, the base layer which is flat, the mid layer has the aperture for the watch ect, and the top layer, again flat. This holds the watch on its bracelet. NATO strap, keyring springbar tool, spare links, and new instruction sheet.










You can see that everything has its place and is hopefully pretty well protected against the rigours of military life. The foam mid-layer is a bit dodgy, and I may try to improve it, but I don't have too much time left.










Finally, I decided to print a custom instruction page, in two parts. The front page is a straight crib of the supplied instructions but with a photograph of the watch instead of a line drawing, and produced in colour. On the reverse, I added a few paragraphs on the history of military timepieces and the RLT 15 in particular. With a few words also about the exclusiveness of RLT watches in general, and again, the RLT 15, especially as it is a limited edition.










Well that's all folks. The RLT-15 is a fine chrono, I hope my boy likes his first RLT (and I wish I had got one to match it







). He is off to military life mid September now, so not long before the first of our offspring flies the nest. We'll probably get to presenting it to him at a family dinner before he leaves.

Thanks to Roy for his patience, and for the many phone calls and for his time spent getting this one just the way me and Mrs ESL wanted. Thanks mate.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely watch and a great present for your eldest. It's a cool watch and wish I'd got one before they all sold









Can I ask you where you got the ammo box from? It makes a great looking watch box


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking good George, well done to both you & Roy, I`m sure the young `un will wear it with pride









You never know Roy might get a request from the MOD for Wrist Watches Chronograph General Service


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fantastic work George

What about a pic of the back?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I forgot about that PG







anyway, it's just a simple dedication, engraved in a simple form, but of high standard. Thanks again Roy. I'll try to get a shot tomorrow if I get time PG mate.

The box came from a local outdoors equipment shop Paulus, Venturesports in Watford. They have them in three sizes as I remember - this being the smallest.

Thanks for the comments guys, he's not particularly "into" watches, although having said that, he got a Nixon for his birthday in Feb, and likes that a lot and borrows an old casio chrono of mine (about 10 quid from Argos) which he uses to time his runs whilst he is getting fit, so I'm fairly sure he'll appreciate it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> time his runs whilst he is getting fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do I remember that


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

1.5 miles squadded in 15 minutes followed immediately by a free run of 1.5 miles, in 11 minutes, in full kit, no matter what the weather...

I remember it all too well mate.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one George, great prezzie...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> 1.5 miles squadded in 15 minutes followed immediately by a free run of 1.5 miles, in 11 minutes, in full kit, no matter what the weather...
> 
> I remember it all too well mate.
> 
> ...


I remember before I joined I got all the bumf and thought no problem, I can do that easy! Did a run two weeks before I joined and found my 1.5 miles was about 15 mins (no kit)







I'd piled on the beef because I'd been off work ill for 4 months! I had no idea of how unfit I was.

I think, if I remember correctly, after 6 weeks I'd got my time down to around 8 or 9 mins! I laugh when I see these shows on the telly fit farm and the like where they think they'll never get fit. You get a sgt on your arse for 6 weeks you'll soon get fit.

I was telling the 710 about the amount of weight we had to be able to carry for BFT, she didn't believe me!

Oh the good old days!

Did you ever have the indignity of standing to attention and holding your SLR out in front of you by the end of the barrel whilst the cpl counted to 60 very slowly? !


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ah... the good old days










I do remember being made to do the BFT once wearing every single item of clothing in our 1157, just because we all beat the PTI's time one morning and it pissed him off.

(If you know what a G1098 is - you'll know what an 1157 is too







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A nice gift George, I am sure he will appreciate the extra care and effort you have taken.

I rememebr shaking the hand of my 16 year-old son at Darlington railway station (train was his choice) as he headed off for what turned out to be a very eventful last eight years with the RN & 29 Commando. I found it quite emotional, and I didn't know what he was letting himself in for! I wish your son all the best.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice George. And very well thought out too









I'm sure your son will really appreciate this kind gesture


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That looks great George, well done.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Wonderful gift, George. Wish my parent were resourceful watch-nuts! (Though my mum does a nice line in quality calligraphy).

Jon


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That all looks fantastic, well done.

Good luck to your lad.

Dave


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

ESL said:


> Been a while before I could get round to posting this one and a bit of a story behind it; hope you don't mind.
> 
> My Boy (eldest, that is) is about to join the Army (just like his dad). I wanted to get him a decent watch as a, I don't know, a send off present? Reminder of home? Something like that anyways up.
> 
> ...


Great story, great watch & great packaging - well done, George.

And congratulations to your son for joining up.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice pressie George.

I hope he buys another casio from Argos for training, and keeps the 15 nice and shiny.

Can't stop admiring mine at work









probably shouldn't have said that









Toby


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks lads, I'm sure when the time comes it will get a bit emotional, after all, he is the first one to leave home. His mum is going to lose it, I'm sure and I'm also sure his brother and sister will feel a bit odd not have "big bruv" about.

Still, I've been there, got the tee shirt and I know he is in for one hell of a ride if he sticks at it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi George what a great gift to give to your son







, also great pictures and a lovely story.

They are very nice watches


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

George

What a fantastic gift for your lad - I'm sure it will mean a lot to him ... especially through some of the long days and short nights







of his first few weeks of training.

I remember when I left home at 18, I was the eldest and I was off to the loving arms of the RAF








. My mum had a bit of a blub







. But my dad, who'd been in the Merchant Navy because his jam-jar bottom glasses







put the RN off, and a man of few sentimentalities - even today as a proud grandad - did and said something that has remained with me to this day ... and is something by which I have always tried to live my life by.

He looked me square in the eye as I was walking out the door, shook my hand firmly, in it was Â£20 (quite a lot back in the 80's) and said ....

"Get the first round in at the bar."

Pretty much the only man-to-man me and my dad have ever had - but a pretty good one don't you think?


----------

